# f350 or f550



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

I am in the market for a new truck.Should it be a 350 or 550. Naturally powerstroke w/auto and 4x4. Posi rear?
What else?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

What are you gonna haul rock and dirt go 550 grass and mulch most of the time get the 350.Put and airflow dump on it 9' with a big cab gaurd and a good plow set up if plowing and set up a sander.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If you are going to do any sanding or plowing:

I would go with

Dual alternators
The F 550, if you are going to sand a lot. However if you only plan on having a 1.5 yard v-box i think the F 350 would be fine.
The AIC is a good option if you want to spend an extra 200 bucks.
Plow pre package


The F 550 would provide you with great hauling and towing abilities. It really comes down to if you want to spend the extra money or not. Also look at the capabilities of both models, and decide what capabilities ya need most. If you need a high payload and towing capablities all the time Go F 550, if these demands are only once and a while, go F 350.

Geoff


----------

